# Countertop receptacle spacing



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

That is awful in so many ways.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is one picture I'll never show my wife. 
I should list this page as funny adult humor.
:-(


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow!! Simply amazing.... :wacko:

Pete


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

I guess someone doesnt understand the 2' rule when applying receptacles. Seems as though they're placed at 2' on center.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> I guess someone doesnt understand the 2' rule when applying receptacles. Seems as though they're placed at 2' on center.


I'd like to see the layout in the living room and bedrooms. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I worked on a job like that where the H/O was an electrical engineer who had himself a copy of the NEC handbook. He had GFCIs on dedicated circuits every two feet around his entire kitchen, because the code said so. And each device had to be in it's own single gang box even if they were right next to each other.

I'd never seen so many GFCI's in one room. This picture's a close second, though.

-John


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would have at least tried to match the tile better by using Ivory or light almond devices.

BTW. I bet the EC was thinking the recep. need to be every 2'. Many people think that receptacle in a room need to be every 6' instead of 12' so I am guessing he did the same with the 4'


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'd like to see the layout in the living room and bedrooms. :laughing:


The rest of the house is just about the same. In a 10x10 bedroom there were 12 rec.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would have at least tried to match the tile better by using Ivory or light almond devices.
> 
> BTW. I bet the EC was thinking the recep. need to be every 2'. Many people think that receptacle in a room need to be every 6' instead of 12' so I am guessing he did the same with the 4'


If it was an EC.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I will do that all day long as long as the customer is happy.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

they could've at least used a level


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I would have at least tried to match the tile better by using Ivory or light almond devices.
> 
> BTW. I bet the EC was thinking the recep. need to be every 2'. Many people think that receptacle in a room need to be every 6' instead of 12' so I am guessing he did the same with the 4'


Another word for those people is "illiterate" :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I will do that all day long as long as the customer is happy.


If the customer said "give me a ridiculous amount of receptacles and make sure they aren't all at the same heights and by all means make no effort to match the tile" I'd do it too. :thumbup:

Otherwise, I'd be embarrassed to do what is in that picture and no way in hell would I do that intentionally.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Otherwise, I'd be embarrassed to do what is in that picture and no way in hell would I do that intentionally.


Nerd :laughing:

No one but electricians gives a rats ass about receptacles.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> ...No one but electricians gives a rats ass about receptacles.


 I think folks would tend to notice this type of thing, if only because no other building has 2,000 receptacles per room.

-John


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

I first thought this was "photoshopped":icon_eek:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Nerd :laughing:
> 
> No one but electricians gives a rats ass about receptacles.


You don't do residential kitchens. :no: :laughing:

I'll smack you with my pocket protector


----------



## gargoyle (Mar 26, 2012)

even plugmold would look better yikes


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

What new requirements?


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

i bet they're all on the same circuit too


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> they could've at least used a level



They did.

They just didn't know *how *to use it.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I did my house, every 6'. It's really nice, and actually useful. 

That kitchen won't look so bad once applicances are all over the counters.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

noarcflash said:


> I did my house, every 6'. It's really nice, and actually useful.
> 
> That kitchen won't look so bad once applicances are all over the counters.


Are you ****ting me. Are you a real electrician?


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Are you ****ting me. Are you a real electrician?


 
a fake electrician. I pretend really well. I do plumbing too, but I enjoy electrical more. Especially the commerical stuff.

are you ****ting me??? 50% of outlets of covered with furniture, plants, etc, etc. 1 outlet every 12', and 1 is covered up. your going 24' to find an outlet. What does it cost you to go every 6 feet? bang up one plastic box, pull 2' of extra wire, and 1 device. big deal.

now, the kitchen counter. coffee maker, cell phone charger, toaster oven, ipad charger. phone system. and 1/2 the outlets in the picture are used on a permenant basis.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Was asked to check out a job where a homeowner needed some receptacles installed where he never finished a bathroom. He had 4 double gang boxes with 8 GFI receptacles behind the double sink counter top. Then an open box with uncapped wires over the whirlpool tub and another open box within a couple feet of the shower and wires just spliced with wire nuts. I think they should just be covered with blank plates. Have not been asked back.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

rrolleston said:


> Was asked to check out a job where a homeowner needed some receptacles installed where he never finished a bathroom. He had 4 double gang boxes with 8 GFI receptacles behind the double sink counter top. Then an open box with uncapped wires over the whirlpool tub and another open box within a couple feet of the shower and wires just spliced with wire nuts. I think they should just be covered with blank plates. Have not been asked back.


If you don't have a receptacle close to the tub, where do you plug your boom box into so you can set it on the edge of the tub?


----------



## Boomer (Oct 19, 2011)

backstay said:


> If you don't have a receptacle close to the tub, where do you plug your boom box into so you can set it on the edge of the tub?


You just plug it into the portable generator silly. "Eventually" the droning of the engine and exhaust won't be a nuisance. :whistling2:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I like it! The idea, if not the execution. It's nice to have a receptacle where you actually want it.

I weary of designer kitchens that lack places for receptacles. Pick your favorite 'Kitchen Remodel Ideas" publication, and just try to find a 'legal' kitchen!

I was going to do something similar in my kitchen, when a word popped into my head: Plugmold.

So ... I can have a receptacle every six inches, on two circuits.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

One word. Level.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

electures said:


> One word. Level.


One more word. Horizontal. :thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

One more word. Use a god damn laser.

Even if every one of those outlets had a specific purpose, that's way too much crap on the counters. That's a small kitchen. Keep your fancy appliances you don't use every day in the cabinets. The stove shouldn't be in the corner. There should be a cabinet between the stove and the corner. Horrible layout for what appears to be a new kitchen.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That's what happens when you misread your Home Depot "How-to Electrical" book, and forget to look at the pictures. Fugly.


----------

